# Injustice!



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I can’t believe my eyes! You have banned Manuel!



Administrators of this forum, 

You are incompetent and unjust.



I won’t stay one minute longer in such a place.

I want to be banned immediately.

:angry:


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

I can't believe this.

Perhaps it's time to move on to another forum...


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

WHAT!?  

Why the hell has that happened?


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

This absurd rule, and the fact that a post i've made has been cut out,
are reasons enough to leave this forum, until the Great Inquisitor
is gone forever.
Bay Bay to all.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

As an explanation I will quote myself, what I have just written to Lisztfreak:

"Did you follow the last days controverse? It has grown up to a dishonourable word-war, with the result of infractions on both sides, but not Manuel yet. I set an end to this debate, with the clear statement of banning if someone takes this matter up again.
What Manuel did now...
After a critical but clear related post, Krummhorn answered again with clear words, Krummhorn and I had to consider a ban now, but we decided to give him a chance of leaving this topic. But again what followed was like a theater, the posts became personal, "ad hom" and - sadly - defamatory.
We really hoped not to have used the ban, but we had to, to make true my words and: To stop this unacceptable campeign.
I won't give you more specific details, because the relevant posts have been deleted, and it is a matter for moderation not for public."

We cannot tolerate a behaviour of provocation, personal accuses and attacks. We have set up warnings enough. Every ban is not a pleasure for us, but a deep regret. How often do we still have to remind you on our guideline?

_*Guidelines for General Behavior*_
_Be polite to your fellow members. If you disagree with them, please state your opinion in a »civil« and respectful manner._
_Do not post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«._
_If you have any complaints about other users or their posts, contact the staff directly (by private message) or use the »report post« function._

Dear Alnitak, Morigan and oisfetz,

it would be very sad to loose you. It is your decision to stay or to leave, but we won't ban you with no reason, you might ask to delete your account but bans are a result of unacceptable posts. But again, you should really take a breath and think about this matter in a quiet moment. I am sure you will agree you would have and had to react the same way we did.

And: We don't have to justify ourselves in front of you.

Kind regards,
Daniel


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

As Don Corleone said, my decision is final.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

No, Clepsydra. You cannot talk of defense at all. We just do our job: Keeping the forum clean and ensuring it to be a respectful talkground.
I assume, that you haven't seen the decisive posts, because they had been quickly deleted after their appearance.

It is sad, that we see so little trust and get so many unsubstantial inputs - (see valuation with no arguments) - apart from some.

Daniel


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

It's a shame when a good site loses a knowledgeable contributor, but there are sensible rules and they were broken. There was a clear warning not to raise a certain issue again, but it was raised anyway, with an unpleasant tone and the foulest of language. I was surprised at how far it had been allowed to go, and am grateful to the moderators that they have removed the offensive material and barred its author. 
It's not about who or what was being defended, it's about deleting the nastiness and discouraging further incidents. If anyone thinks that someone has been dealt with harshly, please remember that this is a family site whose purpose is to help people to share the joy of great music. So please let's stick to doing just that.


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

there are alternatives to this, such as "Good-music-guide", but I guess they are already there...


----------



## beethoven_fan92 (Nov 15, 2007)

What is happening? Why is everyone leaving??? 
why is Manuel banned???


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

No more comments, all relevant has been said. Point. End. Thank you.


----------

